# Leashes and/or harnesses???



## IBelongInTheZoo (Mar 3, 2011)

Do any of you use a leash or harness for your bird(s). If so, what kind do you use? If I get one, Im leaning more toward a FEATHER TEATHER or FLIGHT SUIT. Are there any others out there? Are they good to use for our birds? Or should I avoid leashes or harness'? When we take our birds for rides in the car, we put them in a carrier. We would use the leash or harness (if we got one) for some time out in the sun in the back yard. Is this a good idea???


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I have an Aviator harness (Petite size for Cockatiels): http://www.theparrotuniversity.com/aviator_harness.php 

I think it is the safest harness, but that is just my opinion. I also know a lot of other people who use it. I use my Aviator harness for both Cockatiels and one of my Green Cheek Conures and have never had any problems.

Here is a photo of the harness:










This one of my baby Cockatiels in the Aviator harness: (photo taken the other day)










And one of my Green Cheek Conures in the Aviator harness:










I paid over $50 for my Aviator harness, but it is WELL worth the money and extra safety!


----------



## bear2491 (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks Solace for posting those photos, I too am interested in getting a harness for my Ruby, and now I know what size to get!


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

Awwwwww, how cute...... I wish I could put Sunny in a harness but I know there's not way he would let me put him in one because he doesn't like to be handled.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Solace how long did it take you to condition them for the harness? Arnie knows exactly what it is and won't let me anywhere near her with it... even with millet training. I have the red one and she also hates red toys, so maybe it has something to do with it. Also, she hates me touching her wing. Perhaps I'll succeed with Erin.
Ibelonginthezoo, cockatiels are notorious for refusing to be harnessed, a word of warning!


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey

So I actually went to a specialty bird store and asked if they sold those. They told me they did at one point, but don't anymore because they had 1 person tell them their bird broke its wing, and another that had a bird that broke its neck. The guy called the company and asked them what was up, they said there was a small chance of injuries happening with the harnesses and flight suit. So... they stopped selling them.

The guy also told me in general, its pretty stressful to take a bird outside because of all the different odors, noises, big large things that they have never seen, and all the predators.

:/ 
This made me pretty depressed, not gonna lie. I really wanted to take her out on walks.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I Have 2 Flight Suits And Ivory Is The Only One That Will Wear It!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> This made me pretty depressed, not gonna lie. I really wanted to take her out on walks.


Cookiemonster, I wouldn't listen to that guy too much! Dallytsuka takes her birds on walks all the time and they aren't overly stressed. I plan on doing the same with my birds now that I have a back yard. My birds go on car rides all the time and that's supposed to be stressful, yet they love to watch out the window. I don't see why you can't harness train your baby and take them with you. I bought my hubby an aviator harness for Christmas and I can't wait till we get to try it out! Injuries do happen but then again, a bird could fly into a wall one day and break its neck, does that mean we leave them locked in a cage 24 hours a day, 7 days a week? (sorry a little extreme I know!)


----------



## cookiemonster (Dec 30, 2010)

I did it! I bought a harness for Cookie!
haha she is not amused...


----------



## Jemeni143 (Mar 5, 2011)

wow, I didn't even know they made such things for cockatiels! Many years ago I used to own rats and I had harnesses for them so I could take them outside lol so it makes total sense why we'd want them for birds as well, I just never really thought about it before! Unfortunately we own a townhouse with more of a patio than an actual grassy yard and since I don't know what type of fertilizer or other chemicals the gardeners put on the common areas I don't think I'll risk it. But I will keep this in mind for future, what a neat idea


----------



## beckins (Jul 30, 2010)

im just wondering, how do you guys get your birds used to and happy with being handled, as in picked up to put a harness on? As ive always thought grabbing them like that is not good for bonding :-s? I know that if i even tried to pick mine up they would struggle and screetch etc! And i know alot of people seem to check their birds wings for spots or whatever, and ive always wondered, how do you get them to not mind you doing that without stressing them out? Sausage is tame and will happily jump on a finger, but we have never tried to pick her up with a hand really, and spuddy is a plonker and wont even get on our finger yet, but loves a headscratch?! youd think theres more trust involved in a headscratch than to sit on a finger! so yeah,...how do you go about it without ruining trust?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You give them lots of millet and snuggles afterwards! To get them used to the harness (I would imagine as I haven't tried it yet) it would be like a training session, show it to them, let them inspect it, attempt to put it on while providing millet and praise, etc.


----------

